# Newbz



## Allison (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey : )  

I'm Allison, and I'm more of a musician than a writer.  I play the violin, and I'm on my way to a degree in music education.  

The reason I decided to join this site is that I found my old poetry portfolio from senior year of high school, and I was pretty good, if I do say so myself!  But whether or not I'm "good," is besides the point.  I adored my creative writing class, and I loved working on my writing.  So here I am, hoping to revisit that aspect of my young life.

Thanks for listening : )


----------



## Allison (Mar 14, 2011)

I really wish someone would respond and say hi


----------



## wacker (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello Allison,

Welcome aboard, its nice to have someone on board who can play the violin. Perhaps in the near future you could play my mothers favorite song PLEASE RELEASE ME by Engelbert Humperdink. (I think that is the correct way to spell his name) and email it to me.

Well enough  about my requests. You came to the right place to submit your poetry and also view others works... perhaps along the way you might be inspired to write something really wonderful and be able to play it on your violin.

Any way I hope you have a good time visiting this site and also pick up some positive tips and or creative ideas to improve the quality of your work ( i.e. in the hope that someone would consider your work worthy to publish)

All the best for now,

Wacker


----------



## Allison (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd love to play for you sometime


----------



## wacker (Mar 14, 2011)

I look forward to it Honey. :lol::lol:


----------



## Gumby (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Allison, welcome to the site. Though I don't play the violin, I love hearing it.


----------



## caelum (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Allison.  Violins rule.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Humperdinck is spelled with a "c."

Nevertheless, welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## Hawke (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, Allison.Welcome to the community.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 15, 2011)

A big hello from mockingbird. Like to read your poetry.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there Allison, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------

